# For those who know me well...YOU'RE GOING TO BE SHOCKED!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got engaged on New Years Eve!

We had 2 days for a mini vacation, and she said she wanted to spend them ice fishing.....those points put her over the top. We're looking at the summer after this (no it won't be on any hunting or fishing opener :wink: ).

Oh ya, we caught a bunch of crappies, perch and a walleye too. :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris:

Congratulations on the next big step :beer: As you will find out, membership into the BIG FRATERNITY has its privileges  .


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Congrats Chris :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Congradulations Chris


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Make sure you get enough hunting in next Fall.....might not be going out every weekend any longer.

Congratulations!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Wernt we just talking about when you wee going to get married last weekend fishing?? 
CONGRATS CHRIS!!!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Lets see I did'nt do much hunting from around 20 till I was 25 & the closer I got to 30 it increased again until it was an obcession for 20 yrs. 

Babys & household purchases & duties come to mind 

But when the son, got old enough to be able to go, we did it all  & then some 

But it's not like your jumping into this next month, or you just met last week - is it ???

How many Benelli's did that ring cost you ??? :roll: 

Overall the pain & suffering is worth it - most of the time - I think ???









Congratulations !!! or Run like Hell ???


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Congratulations Chris :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

WTG Chris!! Buy as much Hunting STUFF as you can!!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats man!!! From what I've heard she is a hell of a girl...good wishes for many years of happiness. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys,

Matt, you're right...she is one hell of a girl. Who else would great me with a smile after a 71/day/year hunting binge. 

It's going to be a good 2003.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

congrats....I've been tossing around the idea myself. We'll see how she does in the fish house weekend


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Congratulations Chris,Sounds like youre fiance is a rare catch.How many guys have you heard say that there girlfriend,fiance,or wife want to celebrate by spending time in the fishhouse?Does she have any sisters?Just kidding.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Congrats Chris!!! She sounds like a Keeper!

:beer: 
Andy


----------



## tyfarmsinc (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't know you but Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Congrats Chris. I wish you the best of luck with the planning. 

I'm getting married in Bismarck June 21st. I thought Vegas or Jamaica would be the ideal location but I was outvoted.

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Speaking of bringing up old posts...I couldn't resist this one!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats Hustad! :beer: LOL.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ha...Haaa... Congrates Bud!!! I still remember the day you told me you were going to do it! If we could only do the bachelor party over again!!! God, that was a fun night! :bartime:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It's a Triple A Classic momment... 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh Snap! Not the Triple A!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And to think that only 3 short years later you would be a Pappa.... :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey, the more huntin buddies the better. Plus, you get to program this one to do stuff the way you like it :wink:


----------

